# E-mtb Rentals class one mid-drive



## 1-track-mind (Aug 11, 2005)

Just wondering what would you choose in the 2500-3000 range for a 2017 or 2018; 
hardtail
full suspension


----------



## basshack (Feb 25, 2018)

are you asking what bike one would choose for a rental fleet?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

If you’re looking for a rental fleet to get, go with the Haibike Sduro models with Yamaha PWX or for a little bit more, Motobecane HalE with Shimano Steps e8000

You might be able to reach out to them for a bundle discount.


----------



## basshack (Feb 25, 2018)

PinoyMTBer said:


> If you're looking for a rental fleet to get, go with the Haibike Sduro models with Yamaha PWX or for a little bit more, Motobecane HalE with Shimano Steps e8000
> 
> You might be able to reach out to them for a bundle discount.


Agreed , haibike is a great bang for your buck.


----------

